# Question about a spindle chuck



## Uncle Buck (May 5, 2013)

I think the jaws on a Jacobs type chuck can be replaced once they are worn and there is a lot of run out on the chuck. Assuming that is true, what would a 1 & 1/2 x 8 TPI spindle chuck like this be worth if you still had to replace the jaws??   http://i185.photobucket.com/albums/x219/binderboy_photos/018-8_zpsad400d1c.jpg   I am fully aware that even if the spindle chuck was brand new it was never a tight tolerance answer such as a collet would be.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like swarf and crud in the threads.Soak in parts cleaner tank remove and open full and hit with air.Close and hit with air,soak,repeat till solvent runs out clean.
 If that dont work there is a u tube on tear down and repair.
**********Just Saying***************G*****************uch:


----------



## Uncle Buck (May 5, 2013)

bump to see if anyone else has anything to add


----------



## Chuck K (May 5, 2013)

What's the model # on that chuck.  I have a bunch of jacobs repair kits...there are some of them that don't seem to match up with any of the chucks I've had.  I could take a look through them and see if I have a match.

Chuck


----------



## Uncle Buck (May 5, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> What's the model # on that chuck.  I have a bunch of jacobs repair kits...there are some of them that don't seem to match up with any of the chucks I've had.  I could take a look through them and see if I have a match.
> 
> Chuck



Jacobs 58B headstock chuck with 1 1/2" x 8


----------



## Chuck K (May 5, 2013)

I'll check and see what I have in the morning.


----------



## Chuck K (May 6, 2013)

I do not have a repair kit for that model #.  I do have a headstock drill chuck like yours though.  I don't remember where it came from, but mine is 1-3/8 x 10.  Also a 58B.  I don't know what they're worth...but I do know that if someone walked in the door with 50 bucks in their hand they would walk out with a chuck.)


----------



## Uncle Buck (May 6, 2013)

I appreciate that. Actually, I already have a nice one on a Morse taper that I can use in at the headstock. I always thought those spindle chucks looked like the slick rig though.


----------

